# Mr. Chapel



## kevin kilroe (Jan 4, 2005)

Doc,

I recently purchased a tape on ebay titled Sophisticated basics vol. 1 with SGM Parker. (I also was impressed by your speed doing technique in the video.) On the back of the box it mentioned 11 tapes on forms and 7 tapes on techniques. Are these in existence or was that just a reference of things to come? Also, who were the other black belts featured in the video?

Respectfully,

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2005)

While I respect your desire to fluff Doc's endless ego, I would like to remind you that Doc is now very old, and enfeebling with the march of years.  His youth spent, these meager offerings are nearly the only remaining salve to offer solace. I am sure your kindness will be appreciated.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go mentally gird myself for the near-death experience and beating I can expect when next I see him.:whip: 


Best Regards,

Dave

PS -- If I survive, I'd like to see that video. Any idea where one can access a copy?


----------



## Doc (Jan 4, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> I recently purchased a tape on ebay titled Sophisticated basics vol. 1 with SGM Parker. (I also was impressed by your speed doing technique in the video.) On the back of the box it mentioned 11 tapes on forms and 7 tapes on techniques. Are these in existence or was that just a reference of things to come? Also, who were the other black belts featured in the video?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. I happen to be there when the "Old Man" was shooting and he wanted me in there, so we took a few minutes and shot a couple things. Ed Parker Jr. built the set and we actually shot it in the garage at his house utilizing camera, editing equipment, and software Mr. Parker purchased and owned. You might also notice that I was the announcer on both videos when Mr. Parker was not narrating himself.

The primary black belts on the two videos as I recall were;

Tommy Chavies - (my student) 
Curtis Faust - (who was studying with me at the time)
Earnie George - (Student of Larry Tatum)
Please forgive me if I forgot any other black belts.

There were others on the tape as well but were not actually black belts at the time. They simply wore the belts because we had no bodies availble when we needed to shoot.

The tapes listed were supposed to be future projects that were never completed. Only the two volumes were edited and finished after his death by his son. In fact Mr. Parker wanted to do "about seventy-five." I actually had the scripts for the first fifteen and did the audio for about ten in the studios of radio station KCRW in Santa Monica where my black belt Gregg Lewis still works as the Director of Advertsing. I hope you enjoy it (them) they are full of significant information that goes beyond style preferences.


----------

